# Mystery snail mystery



## BettaBudgie (Jul 1, 2018)

Yesterday my golden mystery snail that ive had for 3 months suddenly started turning towards his breathing hole while crawling on the glass of my 36 gallon. He is only in there with a small fancy goldfish. Today he won't come out of his shell. I read an article on this twisting motion but it was for African land snails. Any reccomendations or care questions i didnt answer would be great.


----------



## BettaBudgie (Jul 1, 2018)

Sorry for the second post


----------



## BettaBudgie (Jul 1, 2018)

Update: 99% sure he has a water filled lung. He came out for a bit, had trouble using his siphon and then has been back inside since then


----------

